
EU: €2.1bn to boost venture capital investment in Europe's innovative startups - jackweirdy
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-18-2763_en.htm
======
jackweirdy
Some highlights:

> Backed by EU funding to the tune of €410 million, the funds are aiming to
> raise up to €2.1 billion of public and private investment

> In 2016, venture capitalists invested about €6.5 billion in the EU compared
> to €39.4 billion in the US.

> Moreover, VC funds in Europe are too small – €56 million on average compared
> to €156 million in the US.

> The six funds will take stakes in a number of smaller investee funds and
> cover projects in at least four European countries each. These investee
> funds will help finance small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) and mid-
> caps from a range of sectors such as information and communication
> technologies (ICT), digital, life sciences, medical technologies, and
> resource and energy efficiency.

